# Greetings! Planet Earth



## 3CPU (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello, 

Beep! Sorry about that! My system is a bit rusty and the battery is running low. I was walking along the beach and quite a long way into the water, but then I got swallowed by a whale {arhhhhh}, I ran all the way to the end until I got pooped out. 

I like to build my own computers and next year (2022) I may get an Apple M1 Max with 32GB of RAM for 3D scenes, video and music production. Windows or Mac is fine, they will get the job done. I have a few credits (success) in the music business but nothing to write home about. 

There is indeed a huge pool of great talent everywhere but only a fraction of that pool will have 'great' success! Having a natural gift for writing well crafted songs is only part of the journey! It also requires unwavering perseverance, ingenuity and hard work! A good music publicist and manager who knows how to get things done, but trying to convince A&R to stop obsessing insanely over the latest trend is no easy feat! I know of others who failed because of one person (A&R), whereas the manager, music publicist, engineer and producer are all very encouraging and great to work with. This is based on real life experience but not the only example of what to expect. If you are over 21 years old? Perhaps sync licensing may be a better path to take. 

Wish you all great success.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello and welcome on earth. Happy you made it out of that whale alive


----------



## 3CPU (Nov 30, 2021)

What a relief, it is so good to be here. Thank you


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Was it a sperm whale?


----------



## 3CPU (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Was it a sperm whale?


I have no idea, it all happened so fast, I landed a mile away on terra firma, I am so lucky


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 30, 2021)

Good to have you among us, @3CPU -- What part of terra firma are you currently calling home (I mean, until the next whale encounter)?


----------



## 3CPU (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you Double Helix  

In a galaxy far, far away! But now I'm locked up in maintenance closet, they won't let me out. 

.


----------

